# What's the deal with Nelsonville?



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 5, 2007)

I went to the old website to download an application and see that it has been taken down.

So I went to the KCBS website and see that it is still listed for October 19-20.  There is no link to the contest.  No email address given.  The Grinstead Brothers are no longer the organizers but are now listed as the KCBS reps.  I guy by the name of Joe steele is listed as the contact person.  I called his number, no one there.  I left a message asking for an application.

Does this contest still have a pulse or has Dover killed it.  Last year they did not make the mandatory 25 team cut o be considered an automatic for Jack Daniels or the American Royal.  I'm hoping that there will be a contest this year.  Does anyone have any info that they can share regarding the status of the contest?

Thank you,

Dallas


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 5, 2007)

Contact the Grinstead's via KCBS. If that doesn't work contact Linda Mullane and she if she can help you get in touch.  She was a huge help in me getting my problem with Franklin taken care of.   What a shame.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 5, 2007)

Bubba,

I sent an email to Steve this morning.  He usually is pretty good about returning emails.

I'm just surprised that one month before the contest that the website hasn't been updated and that the current year applications have not yet been posted. 

I think with the two new contests in Ohio in more populous areas of the state that this contest may be winding down.  I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 5, 2007)

If there's not 25 don't bother.  I am 99.9% sure we are not going to Nelsonville.  You can buy a lot of trophies for the $200 entry fee plus $150 in meat and not to mention the gas and dicey weather.  I will do the Jim Dandy next year.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe they should rename the contest and try for the first year exemption of only 15 teams.  If they don't post those applications soon they might have trouble getting that!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe they should move it up north and into the  month of June or July.  They would need a new proclamation and new sanctioning, neither of which will happen in 6 weeks.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 5, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Maybe they should move it up north and into the  month of June or July.  They would need a new proclamation and new sanctioning, neither of which will happen in 6 weeks.



Maybe if FF helped them out they could get it done.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got the application emailed to me by Joe Steele.  If anyone needs a copy forwarded to them let me know.

Dallas


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 5, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Does this contest still have a pulse or has Dover killed it.
> 
> Dallas



Dover looks like a killer contest. Over 100 teams, each site is 20X40 with water, power and internet access all are 1/2 grass and 1/2 paved. At least 20K in prize money, cash, not cash and "prizes". There's a casino and hotel on site, which is good for my mother and even better for my team. I've never been to a car race track so it will be probably be cool. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 5, 2007)

I've heard great things about Dover, Rich but I got to support the home contest while we still have one!  Good luck at Dover!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

Just sent it to you Mike.


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 6, 2007)

[quote="bige1]
rich, do they still have the horse track inside the race track....[/quote]

I don't know, the cooking site is where they park the RV's for the race. Rumor has it there is room for 200 RV's at the track. On the web site there is a listing of a horse track but I've never been so I don't know. The scuttlebutt at all the contests I've been to is that it's a great contest, very cooker friendly, and growing.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

Be glad to Neil.  It's on its way.  That's four applications I've forwarded to people so far.  Hopefully we'll exceed 25 teams this year.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

I just sent one your way Jim!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

Great idea Jim!

They should just list us as the contact people for Nelsonville!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree with you brother Erik.  Did you reply to my email yet about that sausage you cooked Labor Day Weekend.  That was some good stuff!

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Erik, that's what I thought it was.  I had my wife try and get some on Saturday at Giant eagle but the stuff she brought home was more like bratwurst.

Sorry you didn't get to try any. It was really good sausage!


----------

